# Ship's name research



## brosefr (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello to all SN members,and specially for ex R/O

I am seeking for the name of the spanish ship which call sign in the fifties was : EAEI
I have heard she calling EAT in 1958

Thanks in advance

Brosefr


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

My 1963 List of call signs shows

EAEI - Socogui


David
+


----------



## brosefr (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi David,
One thousand tons of thanks for your very high speed answer.
You make me feel good....
have a good night
Brose François ex r/o


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Is this the one > Eretza-Mendi, Monte Jata, Corisco, Socogui.


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Lovely picture Cueball44. It could be the "Mary Deare"! From the look of her.


----------



## tonypad (Aug 9, 2006)

One of my favourite books, "The Wreck of the Mary Deare" that is !


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Ditto for the film.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Bill.B said:


> Lovely picture Cueball44. It could be the "Mary Deare"! From the look of her.


It's Socogui at Las Palmas 1972.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Brose

This one is in the gallery here. Says Teneriffe 1962

David+


----------

